# Motorhome Show Rally at UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Is any one else thinking about attending the autumn show at Newark,I want to go but not if I will be like billy no mates.
:laugh:


----------

